# Aep



## Fishin Chick (Feb 27, 2010)

Anyone been down to AEP lately? I've been wondering how the mosquitoes have been? I"m also looking for some new ponds to check out if anyone wants to PM me. I usually stay at campground C. I've only been going to AEP for 3 years so I don't have much experience there.


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

i drove down there last weekend, mosquitos were pretty brutal and we only caught a handful of fish and nothing of any real good size. we fished the ponds on "a to c"road? i think thats what it was. whatever the road was we definitely utilized the 4x4 as the trail was not very well groomed. it was only my first time there so im sure someone has some better knowledge to drop but it was fun and ill be back.


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

I heard over the weekend that whoever has it is going to close the aep lands .... i asked why.... i was told that it is because of "lack of use" ... don't know if it is true or not... I guess there are books or paper to sign to let them know it's being used ... I don't know much about it... just what I heard... 

wish i knew more .... i have never been there ... don't even know where it is... but i'd like to go sometime ...


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Sure glad I bought 5 acres down there real close to campsite C, I now have a small building on it. Maybe I will have to think about renting it out for fishing and hunting trips. 
Be a damn shame if they shut that place down, my guess is its a rumor, been a lot of them over the 30 year.s I've been going down there.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Heading down for the first time next week. Me and a couple buddies will be there from Thursday through Saturday.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

You going to hit up that pond i told you about on Facebook? I think you and your buddies would be very satisfied. Perfect pond for a group of people..lots of pond to cover!



Bonecrusher said:


> Heading down for the first time next week. Me and a couple buddies will be there from Thursday through Saturday.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm still trying to cover a game plan. I think we are staying at C. A guy I work with has been fishing the place for years and colored in my map for me  If we have time we might drive up there.


----------



## pappasmurf (Feb 9, 2012)

Where is campsite c, and how do you get to it from Columbus?


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

pappasmurf said:


> Where is campsite c, and how do you get to it from Columbus?


70 east from Columbus at Zanesville hit 146 east towards Cumberland, when you come to a little town called Chandlersville take 284 south, look for signs to The Wilds, you will go about 12 miles and you will see an AEP sign for camp Sand Hollow on your left this is campsite C
As easy as it gets, watch those curves on 284 speed limit says 55 but good luck with that


----------

